# Good night at the beach oct 19/20 sharking report!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

After the last two nights of great sharking by my standards Matt and I had to get back out there last night! Talked to Chris Gatorfan and made the trip official. Headed out a bit later than planned but that's fishing for you! Stopped at gulf breeze bait and tackle where we picked up some frozen mullet since we had zip for bait and then headed to the marina to scavenge for scraps we could use and got a small king head and a cooler full of mingo heads. 
Hit the beach hoping to meet up with Austin and Gary but they were packing up just as we got there, told us they were getting good runs though so we were pumped up!! I decided to do long drops tonight for the hell of it, took my first bait, a king head 10 strokes past the second sand bar and had an un-eventful trip back to the beach (thank god!) Next up was Chris who took out the head half of a mullet out to the center of the first gut, then it was Matt who ran his bro-in law's bait out the same distance and then his 12/0 for the first time!
After all the baits were out we settled down and patiently waited until about 2:00 or maybe 2:30 when Chris's 9/0 decided to sing us a song! Fish on!!! Chris was hooked up with dead weight! We had no idea what he had on for a couple of minutes or even if he had a fish on until it started pulling out line again, after a good 20 mins we finally saw the shadow and knew it was a decent shark but we couldn't decide what it was. Once we had him close enough I got in the water and tail roped her and we pulled her up, 6 ft 4 sandbar! And a fat one at that! Snapped a few photo's, removed the hook and released to swim once again! 


Next up was me! My Solterra was going steady! I sprinted over and about halfway there I found Lowprofile's bed from the previous night and went head over heels and did a sick roll and got back on my feet and got to my rod, watched my line drop, then watched it pick up again and start screaming!! Let it run for another 10 seconds, engaged the drag and nothing...... Missed the hook up somehow...Oh well, next one! Put a Mingo head on, kayaked back out over the second bar, started my journey back, got into the first gut then screamed like a little girl! 3 dolphins exploded out of the water 10ft in front of my yak and scared the sh** outta me! Got back on shore, explained what happened, dried off, bundled up, got warm and off she goes again! Nice
steady run, let it go for a good 15 seconds, engaged my drag and hooked up! For about 3 seconds..... Dropped again, starting to wonder if I was using Ugly's pattended no hook method... Let her sit another 20 mins, brought her in, was mangled, so I yakked out again, and laid down. 

Around 4ish (I think... correct me if I am wrong chris/matt) when we were all about to fall into deep slumber Chris's rod goes off again, and sure enough he gets hooked up! I walk on over and he says it's going crazy at the surface and sure enough there was white water and splashes right in the first gut! Gave us a real nice show! After another minute of fighting the shark and some shark acrobatics she comes undone, or so we think, about 30 seconds later Chris confirms that he is still hooked up! After a relatively short fight we get a big blacktip close to the beach and Matt goes to grab the leader, but there is no leader?!?!? Just Chris's main line which was really really frayed so I grab the tail with my hands and pull her up before his line could snap. Here's the interesting part, there was a king rig with a duster sticking out of her mouth, and on that rig was Chris's mainline, no hook or leader though, we'll worry about that later though, have to untangle the shark, measure her, snap some photos and release her. As Matt reaches down to pull her tail she get's bad a B**ch slaps him right in the face, POW! Matt's in the fetal position! I ask if he's all right and he grunts and says worry about the shark, so we measure her, 6 ft 4 same as the sandbar, get some photos, and release her. Then we pull on Chris's mainline and pull in about 30 yards of line before we see his leader! She wasn't even hooked by his hook, must have shaked it loose and then got the king rig wrapped in his mainline, no idea how he landed this fish! 


Stayed until 9:00am, no other runs or hookups, saw a sea turtle though, that was pretty sick. All in all it was a great night to wrap up a great weekend, now I need to go get some sleep....


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gary you guys should have stayed a little while longer. It was a great night with some great guys. Definitely looking forward now that i finally broke the ice.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

that covers it for the most part. only thing you didn't include was the fake hook-up I had on my 12/0. I went to check my line(no glow stick) and it looked pretty tight but I pulled on it to make sure and it was tighter than it should've been so I let go and like a yard comes of the reel.... then it goes slack. I grabbed it and reeled like crazy and it came under a lot of tension and line started pouring off(half spool close to full drag) and then it drops it. a ray maybe? hadn't thought about it much since it was disappointing but what else would just sit on the bottom like that?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

thats a monster black tip!

caught one the same way last night. had a double rig in it mouth that wrapped up on Hannahs Mainline.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

My biggest Blacktip was the 7 footer i caught at Navarre. Last May.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, I wanted to stay but was getting pretty chilled. Good job on the sharks though!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks man we'll get together one of these nights and catch them up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Yea, I wanted to stay but was getting pretty chilled. Good job on the sharks though!


Thanks! Hopefully we will get to fish together in the near future!


----------

